# Uncontrollable GERD



## 16465 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi to allI am sajid 32 years old. i am ptient of IBS+GERD from last 3 years.I have tried husk,PPI's , gaviscon, panatperazole all medicines but no relief.but suddenly i feel 100 % perfect till 06 months and suddenly gerd starts and noi reliefwith medicines. one homeopath medicine "carbo vegetablise" gives me some relief but othermedicine.what should i do?please help me.sajid


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I suffer from IBS-C and GERD. Both conditions I have had for over 20 years. I have somewhat controlled the IBS-C with eating fiber one cereal, until recently. I had a flare up with the GERD. The GI Doc gave me meds that gave me the D. I took 2 immodium and am back to having the C. Only this time its worse especially having The GERD problem at the same time. I finially decided to stop all meds from that because they all were giving me D. So now I am trying other things.......Eating an apple each day. I eat dinner around 4:30pm. Then try not to eat anything in the evening before going to bed. Its hard because I get hungery. However when I think of the problems I will have if I eat in the evening the I am ok. Also I have been excerising each day. Walking for about 30 minutes a day. Either in the morning or evening. I know this gerd is a living nightmare. I try to deal with it on a day to day basis. Some nights I am to the point of having to sleep in a chair. I already sleep with 3 pillows stacked up.Hopefully some of my things I do might be able to help you.


----------



## Jacquir (Jul 30, 2007)

gottogo said:


> I suffer from IBS-C and GERD. Both conditions I have had for over 20 years. I have somewhat controlled the IBS-C with eating fiber one cereal, until recently. I had a flare up with the GERD. The GI Doc gave me meds that gave me the D. I took 2 immodium and am back to having the C. Only this time its worse especially having The GERD problem at the same time. I finially decided to stop all meds from that because they all were giving me D. So now I am trying other things.......Eating an apple each day. I eat dinner around 4:30pm. Then try not to eat anything in the evening before going to bed. Its hard because I get hungery. However when I think of the problems I will have if I eat in the evening the I am ok. Also I have been excerising each day. Walking for about 30 minutes a day. Either in the morning or evening. I know this gerd is a living nightmare. I try to deal with it on a day to day basis. Some nights I am to the point of having to sleep in a chair. I already sleep with 3 pillows stacked up.Hopefully some of my things I do might be able to help you.


Wish I had the answer for you... I am looking for one to. I would like to go down the more holistic route and diet to see if this works. Being in pain all the time is very draining and can make any bunny turn into a rat!!I do find little and often eating helps but has to be the right sort of things...they say use herbs etc to make them taste nice...no good if they affect you too.Well wishing you luck


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

I wish they find a real solution to this problem soon... In the meantime, if i were you I would definitely cut out all the food that irritate your stomach acid. At least, itll help minimize the craziness.


----------

